# 24 Day 5 (Season 5 - OAD 5/15/06) 4:00am - 5:00am *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Excellent episode, though a bit slow at first.

It really looks like the finale will be huge. Nice to see that they left one big twist for the last 3 hours.

And I'm still hoping that Aaron gets to the guy that takes out Logan! :up:


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Oh, I should also say that I was really hoping that Karen Hayes would let Jack finish the job on that damned weasel Miles!


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Another wild episode. First lady shoots a secret service agent, Centox on a Russian sub.... Wow!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Bet we won't see Miles again.

and Aaron still kicking


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes! I think that was one of the two best moments of the episode. 
First, Jack with his hand around Miles throat and second, Mrs. Prez shooting the traitor to save Aaron. Oh yeah!!!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

bdowell said:


> It really looks like the finale will be huge. Nice to see that they left one big twist for the last 3 hours.


There are only two hours left.

I think Martha should take out Logan.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Gotta luv Chloe with all that pseudo geek tech tak about the impenetrable Phoenix firewall and the hard drive. Makes ME...


----------



## TivoSlinger (Oct 28, 2005)

Is it my imagination that the Secret Agent was the first death on 24 for a while?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Here is my guess...

When Miles, was talking to Logan... it certainly looked like he was recording something.
My guess is when more people appear like Logan's wife, Aaron, and just enough comes up.... he presents "that" recording, and Logan flees... and Jack finds him...

Either way....

We go from a simple "hostage" situation at the air-port, to a Russian sub, that is here because Logan signed that treaty, loaded with 12 missles that can do so much damage.

Good episode... but I regret watching it tonight... I watched 3 hours yesterday... just 1 tonight... now have to wait 7 days for the rest.... argggggggg


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I wonder where they got the set for the sub from. No way they built that just for the show.


----------



## TB805 (Oct 13, 2005)

In the credits, they thank the US Navy and Dept of Defense


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

When Miles was talking to Logan (about interceding about that recording) it looked to me as though he was holding something in his other hand. When Miles was in the room with Chloe - then we saw that red pulsing device in his hand next to the recorder.

I expect he had that device in his hand when he was speaking to the Pez, er, I mean Prez.

(Gee, do you think when Beirko fires a missile - he'll shout "Hail the Ori!")


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Don't you mean "Charles"

That is now one of my favorite lines in the season.

What is that chance, he had some new fangled device that would COPY the memory card, then wipe out the source?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I had what I think was a TiVo issue at about minute 24. Right after Jack said "Bierko's head on a platter" to Henderson, my TiVo froze, and I didn't have anything until after the next commercial break. Can anyone summarize what happened after that?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I hope President ********* gets wasted by Jack or Aaron!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

TivoSlinger said:


> Is it my imagination that the Secret Agent was the first death on 24 for a while?


I'm sure there was another one sometime today.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Why would they let Miles just leave? Wouldn't they be able to put him in holding for tampering with evidence and obstructing justice?

Oh, and Chloe is "backstreaming." I love it.


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> Why would they let Miles just leave? Wouldn't they be able to put him in holding for tampering with evidence and obstructing justice?


That's why I can't shake the feeling Miles is not the traitor he seems to be. I was thinking he is part of a plan to extract a real confession from Logan. But maybe I am reading too much into everything.


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

itstrue said:


> That's why I can't shake the feeling Miles is not the traitor he seems to be. I was thinking he is part of a plan to extract a real confession from Logan. But maybe I am reading too much into everything.


Miles the real hero! 

Good episode. They keep teasing a twist during the finale. I'm not sure if it ends with one or not, but I'm thinking it will be revealed who else was in on Logan's plan and it is/was an ally of Jack's. I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It sucks to get whacked by the First Lady.

How's Aaron going to get that big ass Secret Service agent into the trunk of the car when he can't even stand up?


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow!! I expected this thread to be a little longer at this point.

I was trying to place where I had recently seen the actor that played Joseph Molina. He is a recurring guest on CSI.

I am so glad that Aaron is back. They couldn't kill him, especially after Palmer, Tony and Michelle and Edgar already bit it this season.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Good episode overall. I especially like Aaron refering to the prez as 'Charles'. 

The identity of the Bluetooth brigade is starting to be tiresome though. My thinking is that it won't be over at the end of this "day". We'll see Doc Romano (do we know his name in this show?) and his pals again. After all "they are too big" (or something like that).


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

according to tv.com Doc Romano's character is named Graham...


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> How's Aaron going to get that big ass Secret Service agent into the trunk of the car when he can't even stand up?


That's why the first lady is going to send Mike Novick to help Aaron (after she fills him in on everything).


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

danplaysbass said:


> according to tv.com Doc Romano's character is named Graham...


Yeah, Logan called him that, um... about an hour or so ago.....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Doc Romano/Graham sure is drinking a lot for it being 2-5am in the morning. The guy always has a drink in his hand....


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I predict that they pull a Mrs. Araz with Henderson. We hate him all season, he "turns face," helps CTU, and then gets killed.

I believe Henderson when he said Jack and Curtis screwed up his plan, and that he wasn't selling them out. I called that before they busted in. But, as my wife said, if that was Henderson's plan, why didn't he tell them about it first?

But this manufactured thing with Bierko is getting a little ridiculous. Why was he being transferred at 3 in the morning in the middle of a curfew anyway?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Why did they let Miles just walk out?! Stupid! At least hold him for questioning!

Other than the First Lady and Aaron, this was a pretty slow episode, I thought.

Can't wait for next week, though!


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Why did they let Miles just walk out?! Stupid! At least hold him for questioning!


That's exactly what I was thinking. Why wouldn't Jack want answers... he settled for a measly choke hold.

I thought it was another good ep but I still feel like they are pushing the envelope or believability, which I think there has to be some level of reality for viewers to hang on to.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

El Presidente transferred Miles to the White House. He Trumps anything CTU might do!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

kill a rogue agent....wasn't that one of the best moments?! Love that F.L. got to kill a bad agent and save her best friend. Now it's us or them...no way around that based on his principles. He'd never just get transferred and be happy, he'd blow the whistle all the way! 

Unless logan and the entire backroom boys are gone, jack will be hunted forever. At least they made it believeable that henderson wants to 'die' instead of being immune. What better way then have jack 'kill' him?

I want one of those bugs that can 'hear' thru windows!

Oh, i have the phoenix in beta if anyone wants me to mail them a copy. Imagine that...a guy that paranoid not having roof or other sensors outside to alert him...nahhhh...also, wouldn't there be a hotkey that would save data then delete it all at once...it looked like he had to type a heck of a lot to do what he had to do. I think it would have been a quicker setup 

anyone notice behrooz' mom on that x men preview last week  in addition to ER this is the 2nd time i've seen her this year.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

FLbadgirl said:


> ...I still feel like they are pushing the envelope or believability...


They crossed that bridge 15 hours ago, and just kept on pushing... 



newsposter said:


> Oh, i the phoenix in beta if anyone wants me to mail them a copy


Nice... 
They should use the "24" clip in their commercials.
Henderson: he has the Phoenix firewall
bill: Chloe can just bypass it
Chloe: Not the Phoenix firewall!

_If Chloe Martin from CTU can't break through it, don't you want it on YOUR system? The Phoenix firewall... get it at your local Best Buy_


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

zalusky said:


> El Presidente transferred Miles to the White House. He Trumps anything CTU might do!


Except the transfer order didn't come in yet. They could hold him and interrogate him until the order comes through.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

I usually let the non-believable stuff slide, but for this episode, it was ridiculous that Henderson didn't tell Jack his plan beforehand. duh...

(unless of course, he made it up at the last second to appease jack)


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

LordKronos said:


> Except the transfer order didn't come in yet. They could hold him and interrogate him until the order comes through.


But Lt. Kendrick might do a Code Red on Miles, and Miles might die, then Col. Jessup will have to cover it up with a bogus transfer order with the times forged.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> But Lt. Kendrick might do a Code Red on Miles, and Miles might die, then Col. Jessup will have to cover it up with a bogus transfer order with the times forged.


"Of course you can have a copy of the transfer order. But you have to ask me nicely."

Lt. Kendrick was in the middle of his Code Red on Miles, but Karen Hayes intervened before the lactic acidosis set in.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Doc Romano/Graham sure is drinking a lot for it being 2-5am in the morning. The guy always has a drink in his hand....


What time is it in Germany?


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

I believe Henderson lied to Jack. I don't believe he was ever intending to help Jack (as he promised before).

The first thing he said to Super-Paranoid was "Is there another way out of here?"
And then told him the building was surrounded by CTU folk.

Robocop has a track record of instantly reversing his position (in this show).
When he said he'd spare (Jack's love interest) in the hangar - he told his men as soon as they entered to find her and kill her.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

do we never find out which agents are double agents (the nods in the transfer vehicle?) 

or is that last guy the bad guy?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Why do we care about the recording as the audience? I think it's just a red herring now, because the first lady was confessed to by the president himself. All the details spelled out, and now aaron pierce knows too. And maybe even henderson. I guess the first lady alone might be sketchy since she is "mentally disturbed" or whatever, but with audrey and jack having heard the recording, henderson admitting it, the first lady saying she was confessed to, and all the evidence from people at CTU noticing how weird he has been behaving, I'm thinking it's a lock that the prez is going down.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Even though Jack and Mrs. Logan have confessions from Henderson and the President respictively, they're still only hearsay. The recording is the only proof that doesn't rest on the credibility of a mentally unstable vindictive wife and an international fugitive rogue federal agent.

Did anyone notice the weird look on the face of the guy flying Jack's and Henderson's helicopter? I got a "that's a bad guy" vibe from him.


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

So this whole recording plot line the past few episodes is now completely moot? Seems like an entire waste of the past 6-8 episodes.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

PacMan3000 said:


> So this whole recording plot line the past few episodes is now completely moot? Seems like an entire waste of the past 6-8 episodes.


That's "24" 's M.O.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

LordKronos said:


> Except the transfer order didn't come in yet. They could hold him and interrogate him until the order comes through.


Hey, Hey! Whoa!!

Let's not just throw that word "interrogate" around like that.....
This is JACK we're talking about!

No one's been tazered in the neck in a couple of hours.....


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> They crossed that bridge 15 hours ago, and just kept on pushing...
> 
> Nice...
> They should use the "24" clip in their commercials.
> ...


 :up: 
That's about the most excited I've seen Chloe in about the last 46 hours.


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

aindik said:


> Even though Jack and Mrs. Logan have confessions from Henderson and the President respictively, they're still only hearsay. The recording is the only proof that doesn't rest on the credibility of a mentally unstable vindictive wife and an international fugitive rogue federal agent.


I'd consider Secretary Heller a pretty credible source. You know, now that he's not dead anymore.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Why on earth would any CTU security drone walk up behind Jack and try to stop him! How many CTU drones has he sucker punched today?


----------



## bcooper367 (Jun 30, 2003)

I was on a long flight last night. I land and find that my 24 recording was likely cut off due to a Presidential speech.  Last time this happened, Fox had an "encore" presentation. I haven't seen any plans.....probably because it aired live in its entirety (which doesn't help me).

Any ideas on how to get a recording to watch? I'm not into illegal downloading but I had my Tivo scheduled to record. I was hoping Fox allowed paid downloads of current episodes....but no luck.

I can't help that it's pre-empted. Please help me!

Regards,
Brian


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Why on earth would any CTU security drone walk up behind Jack and try to stop him! How many CTU drones has he sucker punched today?


and if you were the CTU drones would you gang up and beat the crap out of Jack for constantly hitting you for trying to do your job! They should go code red on his A**!!!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

bcooper367 said:


> I was on a long flight last night. I land and find that my 24 recording was likely cut off due to a Presidential speech. Last time this happened, Fox had an "encore" presentation. I haven't seen any plans.....probably because it aired live in its entirety (which doesn't help me).
> 
> Any ideas on how to get a recording to watch? I'm not into illegal downloading but I had my Tivo scheduled to record. I was hoping Fox allowed paid downloads of current episodes....but no luck.
> 
> ...


Are you sure Miles didnt mess with your Tivo to protect the president!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

bcooper367 said:


> I was on a long flight last night. I land and find that my 24 recording was likely cut off due to a Presidential speech. Last time this happened, Fox had an "encore" presentation. I haven't seen any plans.....probably because it aired live in its entirety (which doesn't help me).
> 
> Any ideas on how to get a recording to watch? I'm not into illegal downloading but I had my Tivo scheduled to record. I was hoping Fox allowed paid downloads of current episodes....but no luck.
> 
> ...


I don't have iTunes in front of me, but I could have sworn that Fox just started making 24 available in the iTunes music store.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

bcooper367 said:


> I was on a long flight last night. I land and find that my 24 recording was likely cut off due to a Presidential speech. Last time this happened, Fox had an "encore" presentation. I haven't seen any plans.....probably because it aired live in its entirety (which doesn't help me).
> 
> Any ideas on how to get a recording to watch? I'm not into illegal downloading but I had my Tivo scheduled to record. I was hoping Fox allowed paid downloads of current episodes....but no luck.
> 
> ...


Fox updated their schedule to deal with the speech.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

24 should be available from iTunes as of May 10th.

Press Release


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Todd said:


> Fox updated their schedule to deal with the speech.


Fox did but depending on when your Tivo updates the program schedule, it might not have known. My DTivo did, I didn't check my SA.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I wasn't sure what was going to happen. My finger was on the button and I watched the last five minutes of Prison break or whatever that show is. Saw a bunch of guys running. Anyway, TiVo is smarter then the average bear and it clicked on as 24 started up. Gave me a great feeling to know that TiVo knew this.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

My Tivo never updated. At 7:30 I did a manual update and the time didn't change at all. In a panic, I set a manual recording from 7:55 to 10:05 to be sure I got Prison Break & 24.

The To-Do list history STILL didn't update... it says it didn't record Prison Break @ 8:20 and 24 @ 9:20 because of my manual recording.

But hey, at least we had advance warning.

Greg


----------



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> I wonder where they got the set for the sub from. No way they built that just for the show.


They filmed at the Navy Submarine base here in San Diego a few weeks ago (guess actually heading to San Diego in *real time* would have taken too long, so they're calling it L.A.)


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

aindik said:


> Even though Jack and Mrs. Logan have confessions from Henderson and the President respictively, they're still only hearsay.


One of the lawyer types will jump in here if necessary, but heresay is when someone testifies what they heard second hand (I heard Johnny say that Sarah said...).

Bauer's and FLotUS' testimony as to what Logan told them would be completely admissible in court.

"Not the Phoenix! It's a poison-pill firewall!" puh-leeze.


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

gchance said:


> My Tivo never updated. At 7:30 I did a manual update and the time didn't change at all. In a panic, I set a manual recording from 7:55 to 10:05 to be sure I got Prison Break & 24.
> 
> The To-Do list history STILL didn't update... it says it didn't record Prison Break @ 8:20 and 24 @ 9:20 because of my manual recording.
> 
> ...


That's odd - Pacific and Mountain time were right on schedule. Your location says you're in California, so you shouldn't've needed a guide update.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

dr_mal said:


> That's odd - Pacific and Mountain time were right on schedule. Your location says you're in California, so you shouldn't've needed a guide update.


I got only 25-minutes. My SP updated to start @ 9:20, so I left it there; but at 9:00 24 came on and I set it to record, and, like a dummy, I cancelled the 9:20 SP. Only got 25-minutes because the TiVo thought it was recording "Prison Break" until 9:25. Bummer. I was too busy doing something else so didn't notice the red light go out at 9:25. Wasn't thinking ahead at all 

Sure would like to know when they'll repeat this episode...now I just get the hilites next week and the reg program.

Oh well...I'll see it someday.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

itstrue said:


> That's why I can't shake the feeling Miles is not the traitor he seems to be. I was thinking he is part of a plan to extract a real confession from Logan. But maybe I am reading too much into everything.


This is what I theorized in the second post of last week's thread....and I'm sticking to it (at least until the end of next week's show!)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ahartman said:


> One of the lawyer types will jump in here if necessary, but heresay is when someone testifies what they heard second hand (I heard Johnny say that Sarah said...).
> 
> Bauer's and FLotUS' testimony as to what Logan told them would be completely admissible in court.


Um, the guy you quoted, aindik, is one of the "lawyer types."


----------



## DriverJ (Jan 29, 2006)

philw1776 said:


> Gotta luv Chloe with all that pseudo geek tech tak about the impenetrable Phoenix firewall and the hard drive. Makes ME...


I'm totally in love with chloe...

edited for spelling


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Heh.



> I'm totally in love with cloe...
> 
> ____________________
> yes I'm crazy, stop asking....


When .sigs strike back!


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

DriverJ said:


> I'm totally in love with cloe...


For someone in love with her you could at least spell her name right...geez.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

ahartman said:


> heresay is when someone testifies what they heard second hand (I heard Johnny say that Sarah said...)


Second hand? You mean like "I heard _this recording_ of Sarah saying...but I didn't actually hear her saying it myself"

For a pro, audio "recordings" are ridiculously easy to manufacture. Thats the whole reason why they undergo complete analysis to look for splices, voice analysis to make sure the voices are from the actual person, voice stress analysis to make sure they appear to have come from the same continuous conversation and not bits of different conversations pieced together (in case the splices were otherwise undetectable), etc.

What makes hearsay inadmissible is that you don't get to cross-examine the firsthand witness. In this case, the firsthand witness would be the audio recording, and the "cross-examining" would be the professional analysis.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

aindik said:


> But this manufactured thing with Bierko is getting a little ridiculous. Why was he being transferred at 3 in the morning in the middle of a curfew anyway?


Because it's in the script


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

where did the gas that was in CTU go? Did they vent it outside and kill people? I forget how they 'cleansed' the area. 

I got to thinking about this when thinking about the sub and obvious need to access it soon after they gas it. (even with masks i'd be a tad afraid)


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

dr_mal said:


> That's odd - Pacific and Mountain time were right on schedule. Your location says you're in California, so you shouldn't've needed a guide update.


You would think. That's just the way it is, I think Tribune was off. I didn't see what Dish had scheduled, but I talked to a coworker who has DirecTV, and up until 8, her guide was showing 8:20.

It's just a good idea we sort of knew what might happen ahead of time. I was on the way home from work during the speech, so it was obvious they wouldn't REPLAY it later. Sometimes living in CA is an advantage for TV, other times it's a pain in the butt.

Greg


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Finally started kicking ass again at the end!


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

newsposter said:


> where did the gas that was in CTU go? Did they vent it outside and kill people? I forget how they 'cleansed' the area.


The filters in the air handling system cleaned it all up. Remember that is where Samwise Gumshoe went when he died?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

DriverJ said:


> I'm totally in love with cloe...


She's mine, bro. Step away from the hard drive. NOW! DAMMIT!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Um, the guy you quoted, aindik, is one of the "lawyer types."


Yeah, I didn't want to pull rank. Thanks for doing it for me. 

Hearsay is an out of court statement offered to prove the truth of the matter asserted. Having Martha testify that she heard Charles say he killed Palmer, offered to prove that Charles killed Palmer, would be hearsay.

However, there is the exception of an "admission by a party opponent," which means that if the out of court statement is by a party to the case, and is offered as evidence by an opposing party, it's admissible despite it being hearsay. So, it would be admissible in a case against Charles, because Charles is a "party opponent" to the prosecution. But it's still hearsay (and Mrs. Logan still has credibility issues).


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Legalities would be irrelevant as in politics all that's needed is perception. He'd be unable to govern given public opinion. Probably congress could vote to impeach even without criminal style courtroom proof. But hey, it's 24 where laws of time, space and computer science are abandoned so why take legalities seriously for this reality dismissing, high comedy TV show?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Oh, and here's a handy recap of last Monday's episode for those who need to relive it. Me, I get all hot and bothered hearing Chloe talking tech porn about breaching firewalls and hard drives.

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/sfgate/detail?blogid=24&entry_id=5242#readmore


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

So, how did you feel when Lewis said that he could find Chloe's location (at Buchanon's house) by "backtracking the binaries"?


----------



## Mystic6 (Oct 31, 2004)

newswatcher said:


> Sure would like to know when they'll repeat this episode...now I just get the hilites next week and the reg program.
> 
> Oh well...I'll see it someday.


Fox does have pretty comprehensive episode summaries on the 24 website. www.fox.com/24


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Didn't the gas canister look different? I thought the others were stainless steel and this one was black?

When Bierko punched in the codes to get access to the missiles, he mumbled something about ge got the codes from who?

If there was a collaborator on the sub, he is now dead. Aaron is right, once a person becomes a liability, they are just gone. Not much of a pension fund, or at least, not much paid out of that fund. It must be very highly rated.

I think the shocking ending is that the first lady kills the president.

So, they take Jack off the wanted list just to get him into a position where he is more vulnerable than in CTU? I am hard pressed to think of a place more dangerous than CTU. Ask the Hobbit, or Edgar, or...

Aaron's little speech was very good, and so well done that I think HE should be the next president.

I still think it's the VP that is behind most of this, but it would be funnier if it were Mike.

Jack has spent how much time as a roustabout? He certainly hasn't lost much of his edge.

They have all been "UP" for a whole day now. Why do we never see anyone yawning? Only in one season did we ever see Jack take a nap.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> When Bierko punched in the codes to get access to the missiles, he mumbled something about ge got the codes from who?


The guy whose apartment Jack, Curtis and Henderson visited.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

aindik said:


> The guy whose apartment Jack, Curtis and Henderson visited.


Molina.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

jb007 said:


> They filmed at the Navy Submarine base here in San Diego a few weeks ago (guess actually heading to San Diego in *real time* would have taken too long, so they're calling it L.A.)


Interesting. I figured that they filmed that scene at the Skorpion Russian sub that was docked in Long Beach next to the Queen Mary (if, in fact, it's still there). Apparently not.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> Why do we never see anyone yawning? Only in one season did we ever see Jack take a nap.


or using the bathroom..or having bloodshot eyes....but i do believe someone pumped gas this season?

the reason this show is so successful is profits. Only one wardrobe for each actor for what, 8 months of shooting? wardrobe must be bored as hell


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> or using the bathroom..or having bloodshot eyes....but i do believe someone pumped gas this season?
> 
> the reason this show is so successful is profits. Only one wardrobe for each actor for what, 8 months of shooting? wardrobe must be bored as hell


On the contrary. They have the task of making sure that each actor looks exactly the same from one episode to the next, including hair, makeup, clothing (wrinkles, stains, rips, tears, etc.). I'll bet that's harder than just putting someone in a new, clean outfit every scene.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Sometimes they get obligatory TNA by having women change clothes though.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The wardrobe guy has a lot of fun figuring our tipped clothing and blood stains and monitoring devices and quantity buying twenty four(or more) of each outfit.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Probably congress could vote to impeach even without criminal style courtroom proof.


History has taught us that the bar for impeachment isn't even _that_ high, just as long as the party controlling Congress is different than the party the President belongs to.


----------



## dan059 (May 25, 2005)

try itunes you can download it for 2 bucks


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

newsposter said:


> ....but i do believe someone pumped gas this season?


Yeah, Audrey.
But I don't think she actually pumped it, she just dumped the tracker.

and she was on her CELL PHONE at the PUMP!
Bad Audrey!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Jericho Dog said:


> Yeah, Audrey.
> But I don't think she actually pumped it, she just dumped the tracker.
> 
> and she was on her CELL PHONE at the PUMP!
> Bad Audrey!


Was it last year that Jack staged a holdup at the convenience store at a gas station?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Jericho Dog said:


> Yeah, Audrey.
> But I don't think she actually pumped it, she just dumped the tracker.
> 
> and she was on her CELL PHONE at the PUMP!
> Bad Audrey!


shame on her, what's next, she will try to talk to me?...last week while my mechanic was working on my car, i noticed a woman pumping gas...on the cell phone AND got in and out of her car a few times

i hid in the back room until she was finished


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

since no one else seems to have gotten the whole thing:

Henderson: ...including a Phoenix Shield.

Buchanan: We can get through it.

Chloe: Not a phoenix. It's a poison pill firewall. Any attempt at circumventing it and the hard drive does a cold start erase.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Phoenix Shield









Greg


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

dmaneyapanda said:


> since no one else seems to have gotten the whole thing:
> 
> Henderson: ...including a Phoenix Shield.
> 
> ...


I love it when Chloe talks dirty......


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

gchance said:


> Phoenix Shield
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the PHOENIX SHIELD!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo!!!!1111!!1!1!!!one11!!!!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey look, Aaron Pierce used to go to Star Trek conventions before he was a secret service agent!










Greg


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

gchance said:


> Hey look, Aaron Pierce used to go to Star Trek conventions before he was a secret service agent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... he's been in two episodes of "Next Generation", "Star Trek Generations", and one episode each of "Voyager" and "Enterprise". Each appearance was a different character.


----------

